# moving to valencia



## Treasa (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello Everyone ,
I´d liked to move my family to Valencia , would love to live outside the city and then commute to work .Where would ye recommend to live ? My son is six would like to live somewhere ideal for him in the way of schools etc...Any advice appreciated!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Treasa said:


> Hello Everyone ,
> I´d liked to move my family to Valencia , would love to live outside the city and then commute to work .Where would ye recommend to live ? My son is six would like to live somewhere ideal for him in the way of schools etc...Any advice appreciated!!!


Hi & welcome

do you have a job to go to?

if so, do you want to live in the city itself or on the metro line, or a short drive out?


----------



## Treasa (Feb 1, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> Hi & welcome
> 
> do you have a job to go to?
> 
> if so, do you want to live in the city itself or on the metro line, or a short drive out?


Hi thanks for replying , would love to live as close as possible to the city and the airport as im studying for a job in the airport!!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Treasa said:


> Hi thanks for replying , would love to live as close as possible to the city and the airport as im studying for a job in the airport!!!



Then maybe check the towns out to the South of Valencia on the coast. To give you an idea, at its longest point at Gandia thats about 55 mins on the train and €6.50 return. Train stops at about 9 places on the way down


----------



## Treasa (Feb 1, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Then maybe check the towns out to the South of Valencia on the coast. To give you an idea, at its longest point at Gandia thats about 55 mins on the train and €6.50 return. Train stops at about 9 places on the way down


Thanks for replying, Dont mean to annoy you but in looking for apartments to rent and also work where is the best place to look???Thanx


----------



## MRVT (May 17, 2008)

Grab a map, and have a look between Valencia City and Lliria which is one end of the Metro, easy for the City and the airport too.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Treasa said:


> Thanks for replying, Dont mean to annoy you but in looking for apartments to rent and also work where is the best place to look???Thanx


The best place to look is the area you like best ..... but you wont be able to tell that until you come and look. I live in the Gandia area and I love it here. You might not!

Best to take a trip out here and look


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

To give you an idea of what is available, have a look on Spanish property for sale: Find 100,000 Spanish properties for sale


----------

